# Strange acceleration problem on 2003 X-trail T30 2.2 DI 114hp MANUAL



## Jorjen22 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello everyone!
I have a strange problem with my car! My car drives fine and the engine works flawlessy, sometimes. When I try to accelerate hard, like on the highway acceleration lane, The engine accelerates to around 2.5k prm and just stops accelerating. It doesnt completely stop accelerating, it accelerates very slowly, like its in limpmode. This is in basicly every gear above 2nd. When it stops accelerating, you can feel the car juggle a bit, hard to explain, like when you depress the clutch with too low revs, that kind of shaking. If i hold the throttle down flat out, the engine accelerates very slowly and after 5-30 seconds, it suddenly starts accelerating like normal. There is NO warning lights coming up, NO visible smoke and no unusual sounds. This problem is really annoying since it creates dangerous situations when accelerating on the highway or just reaching a high speed hill. I have tried to scan OBD port for errors but you reader just comes with the error that it cant read the ECU. When i try to scan my other cars, it reads the ECU just fine. 
I have tried to reset the ECU by leaving the car without a battery for three days with no result. I have taken out the MAF sensor and cleaned it and the connector. I checked that it worked by using a multimeter. I changed the fuel filter around a year ago and it has been around 2k km since. The airfilter is new and clean. 

I will try to film a video of my problem, but you can see it in this YT video until I get the video. 



. 


If you have any questions please ask them down below

Thanks in advance!

Jørgen Norway


----------



## Jorjen22 (Mar 22, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a leak in the intercooler system. Inspect all the clamps for tightness; check for any cracks. If the system uses a "blow off" valve (BOV), then it may be defective.


----------



## Denis Kook (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello to everyone! Thanks for interesting and useful information.


----------



## Jorjen22 (Mar 22, 2020)

I took the car to my Nissan dealer for some troubleshooting. There was some water in the diesel filter. There was no water in the tank and he swapped out the filter. The engine runs fine for now. We'll see how long that lasts 
Thanks for the info tho!
Cheers


----------

